# It's the same thing, but very different this time.



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

HSA took Rookie last week. Just 7 years old. Same. ****. Thing that happened to Eich 8 years ago at practically the same. ****. Age. I really despise this disease.

With Eich I opted for surgery in the hope that it wasn't cancer. I dreaded the test results only to be let down and left to dread the final outcome. Even though we shared some really good days, it was the worst 6 weeks of my life. I watched and waited. The anxiety was awful and I never really forgave myself for putting us both through it.

Rookie had a typical summer day last Friday. We had some friends over and he took turns harassing them with his toys. They showered him with attention. He ran, swam, and flew (I helicoptered him with his tetherball, pictured below). This went on all day. Later in the evening he looked like he was going to vomit, but then defecated and urinated at the same time. I knew something had gone horribly wrong. 

The xray revealed a colossal mass attached to his spleen and taking up nearly a third of his abdomen, displacing his colon and bladder. The tumor apparently breached the organ and was swelling with blood rapidly. He was weak and uncomfortable. Neither the spleen nor the tumor had ruptured. Yet. But I'd been down that road before and wasn't going down it again. HSA was not going to win. The decision was agonizing and the next hour (for my wife to get there and to carry out the procedure) was horrible. 

But you know what? I am completely at peace with it. Rookie went out on top and I have absolutely not one iota of regret. He died in my arms, and I whispered "Thank you" to him as he slipped away. Sure, I'm deeply saddened and it took me until last night to put his toys away, but there isn't one thing I'd have done differently. I wish I could have said that with Eich.

Thanks again, Rookie. You were one in a million.


----------



## maxtmill (Dec 28, 2010)

I am SO sorry. What a heartbreak. But how wonderful that he had you who loved him and watched out for him until the end! I believe we will see our dogs again. My sympathies


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

So sorry for your terrible loss of Rookie.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

So handsome! I'm glad you enjoyed his last moments together. RIP Rookie.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I am so so sorry. What a beautiful boy!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful boy. RIP Rookie.


----------



## MollyMarie (Jan 22, 2016)

It was the perfect day. Rookie was gloriously happy and in a short time, he was in complete peace - no pain or suffering. You made the best call for your sweet boy. Rest in peace, Rookie. <3


----------



## Mudypoz (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm so sorry for your loss :crying: Such a horrible disease.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am so sorry. He was beautiful and I can tell how much you loved him.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

My sincere condolences for loss of Rookie. I too lost my guy a little over 4 months ago. 7 cm mass on the spleen. I still cry. I want to do a memorial thread for him, but I am still having trouble with his passing.
He was PTS 1 week to the day of dx. (at home, outside on the deck) The min. I knew his dx. I called work and told them I would not be in the next day, or the day after, or day after that etc... I cancelled 5 shifts so he wouldn't be alone. So he wouldn't die alone. I estimate in that week, we spent maybe 2-3 hrs apart, only b/c I had to run to get some needs for him. Still Can't believe he's he gone. He was 11.5


RIP Rookie, you were too young little baby


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I love this book. The Heaven of Animals by Nancy Tillman, beautifully illustrated, and the writing touches my heart.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

rockhead;8001633 I wish I could have said that with Eich.
[/QUOTE said:


> You just did....Eich taught you well.....Rookie and you know it.
> 
> It's never easy but you bring a unique perspective to the table.....it's respectful.
> 
> SuperG


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

So very sorry for your loss, once again. 
I lost Kacie a year ago in May to this. It wasn't the sudden onset but a month of symptoms that weren't that concerning(appetite and then weight loss, bloodwork was fine), she was so stoic and stayed active til her final day.
She was almost 10 and I miss her every day. She was let go on the table when they did exploratory surgery after seeing a shadow on her spleen after a day of xray'ing her. 
When it happens to young dogs, it is such a shame, though at least they don't suffer(or appear to be in pain). 
Cancer sucks regardless.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

So sorry for your loss! RIP Rookie.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss  He was a good looking boy...


----------



## Mary Jane (Mar 3, 2006)

I remember your devotion to Eich (and vice versa). It's truly heartbreaking to lose Rookie the same way. I have learned a lot from your posts about the relationships you shared with your dogs.


I am deeply sorry for your loss of Rookie,


Mary Jane


----------



## rockhead (Jul 8, 2007)

Mary Jane said:


> I remember your devotion to Eich (and vice versa).


I hate to admit this, but Rookie earned a spot right next to Eich. Eich was even a bit of a prick in comparison, as he had some resource guarding issues and was quite aloof if he didn't know you. Rookie came at you hard, but all he wanted to do was be your friend and play.



> It's truly heartbreaking to lose Rookie the same way.


No doubt. The weird thing about it is I just _knew_ what it was even though the symptoms were totally different. When I arrived at the vet the tech asked me how far to go. I literally said, "Do whatever you need to do up to the point that you tell me his spleen is ruptured." 

It really does suck, but there's nothing you can do to prevent it or even detect it. No warning. WHAM!, done. But now that I'm a seasoned pro at this :crying: I can say that what you think would be the hard way is actually for the best.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

rockhead said:


> I hate to admit this, but Rookie earned a spot right next to Eich. Eich was even a bit of a prick in comparison, as he had some resource guarding issues and was quite aloof if he didn't know you. Rookie came at you hard, but all he wanted to do was be your friend and play.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am sorry for your losses.

I'm in the process of setting up ultrasounds for the heart, spleen and liver area for mine. They say to do the first one at the age of 6 and much like bloodwork, it is a baseline. Any changes will be looked at closely. I'm going back and forth with two vets because I have 5 dogs that are getting them yearly and they are about $250 each. It is becoming more common around here to do this for early detection since bloodwork doesn't show it.


----------



## islanddog (Jun 27, 2016)

That picture alone breaks my heart, he was gorgeous and vibrant and beautiful, but a great 'last day' does make a difference, doesn't it?...mine was 14 and she had a weekend at a cottage, spoiled (steaks! chipmunks! bush walks!) rotten, and it was indeed 'the same but different'.
Sorry for your loss.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

It seems that so many of our dogs either go this way or from DM.....I have lost 2 - and fear the inevitable with my nearly 13 year old......

My deepest sympathies - no matter how old, how young, how long they have been your family - they are never with us long enough.....console yourself that you had the strength to take that pain to your soul and keep him from distress and pain 

:rip: Rookie


Lee


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Sorry you lost Rookie, seven is way too soon. hs sucks bad, it takes so many. We've lost a lab and a malamute to it. My girls just turned 6 and I sometimes wonder how much time we will have.


----------



## Bridget01 (Jun 27, 2016)

I too am so sorry. But you know you did the right thing and that makes it just a teeny bit easier, don't you think? Take care.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. How brutal to lose both to the same disease, and both relatively young for HSA.  We lost two in a row at four years old to different diseases, so I know the pain well.


----------



## Julian G (Apr 4, 2016)

Makes me sad reading this. Sorry for your loss. He looked like a magnificent boy.


----------



## Walter Mitty (Nov 22, 2016)

So sorry for your loss


----------

